# Cannot dial out -



## gvorob (Jan 14, 2006)

Ok. 

I installed the nic_install software as directed, as well as all software from the Jenkins website. I then put the Tivo HD back in the box- it booted fine but I STILL cannot dial out... 

Mt settings are: 
Dial prefix ,#401 
Call waiting (none) 
Tone/pulse tone 
Set phone avail On (have tried Off setting too) 
Set dial tone detection Off (have tried On too) 

Preparing - success 
Dialing - success 
Connecting - Failed! Service unavailable. 

What now? I can ping the Tivo, but cannot ftp it or telnet it....


PS. I'm running a S1 Sony SVR2000 with a D-link bridge conected via a D-link wirless G router.

Would appreciate all help...


----------

